# What does the Plow Pre Package consist of?



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

I know that some trucks have the plow prep package, but what exactly is it? I mean is it more than dual batterys?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

You dont get dual batteries. Its a larger 145-amp alternator, roof lamp provisions with the dash switch, an extra hole in the firewall, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, high-capacity air cleaner and skid plate package.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

06HD BOSS;395640 said:


> You dont get dual batteries. Its a larger 145-amp alternator, roof lamp provisions with the dash switch, an extra hole in the firewall, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, high-capacity air cleaner and skid plate package.


And on a GM truck, the most important thing of all......the upgraded fan clutch to help prevent overheating with the plow on.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

According to the commercial sales manager at our local Ford dealership, on the Ford it just adds an additional leaf spring to the front end and costs only like $70 to do so.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

on the new style 2500hd it's; skid plates, roof wiring provision ( that's a joke ), larger trans cooler, 160amp alternator. No firewall wiring provision, No cut off for the air bags. ALSO, it means that GM knows you will be putting on a plow so, less or no issues with warranty unless it's obvious malicious abuse.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is it possible to have plow prep on a 2wd?
A friend of mine has a '00 gmc 2500 2wd and he says it has plow prep and has no idea why. (He knows his stuff about machinery/engines/vehicles so I believe him.)


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;395696 said:


> Is it possible to have plow prep on a 2wd?
> A friend of mine has a '00 gmc 2500 2wd and he says it has plow prep


Not that I'm aware of on a 2 wheeler Mark...what lead's him to believe his truck is pp equipped? Just curious.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;395699 said:


> Not that I'm aware of on a 2 wheeler Mark...what lead's him to believe his truck is pp equipped? Just curious.


I'm guessing his window sticker but I don't know for sure. He was even puzzled as to why a 2wd would have the plow prep package on it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;395722 said:


> I'm guessing his window sticker but I don't know for sure. He was even puzzled as to why a 2wd would have the plow prep package on it.


Ask him to check the option decal inside the glove box for the "VYU" plow prep option code. I'd be curious to know....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;395742 said:


> Ask him to check the option decal inside the glove box for the "VYU" plow prep option code. I'd be curious to know....


I was going to check the RPO codes in the glovebox when I see the truck but I couldn't remember what I was looking for.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;395775 said:


> I was going to check the RPO codes in the glovebox when I see the truck but I couldn't remember what I was looking for.


Keep us posted on your findings Mark.....


----------



## Tahoeplower (Nov 20, 2010)

Taking a stab at it, but maybe the plow prep pkg and tow pkg have similar additions? Or if there was a sticker on the windshield, maybe the windshield is a replacement from a used truck? I realize this thread is 4 years old, just adding my 2 cents worth of ideas.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

B&B;395642 said:


> And on a GM truck, the most important thing of all......the upgraded fan clutch to help prevent overheating with the plow on.


lmao.................My truck must have been a friday afternoon or monday morning special


----------

